# I think im ready for palestrina contrapuntic style any Palestrina expert here on TC?



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Yes i lisen to a lot of avant-garde vocal music of renaissance, but what about mister Palestrina, look i have* Missa Papae Marcelli *and haven't like it yet or appreciate it, maybe because it's too orthodox for my liking, but thus said i have the naxos edition of this Oxford camerata perhaps there are better version, but since i have only this version i will try to make the best of it and appreciate it's inner beauty...

Did Palestrina wrothe bolder work more avant-, or Palestrina is Palestrina and is sound is not avant-
but of his era...

But than again i read among the greatest of this era Palestrina was respected and honor, but no one seem to care here about his vocal music, his there profane works(non religious) Worth checking
are there killer motets Worth checking out or magnificats, people seem to be indifferent to his madrigals so i guess this was not one of his strenght.

I hope this post will be relevant,* Palestrina *devotee please comment on this?

what are Palestrina major work that may impress me perhaps composer of avant-garde TC menber or someone else can answer this, someone who know my taste...

:tiphat:


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

The Marcelli Mass is a lovely piece. As you listen, listen to how he varies the groupings of voices for tonal color. Howard Brown in Music in the Renaissance says he invented passages that introduce several motives simultaneously or play one or two voices off against the others, and he frequently wrote chordal sections, often placing them in antiphonal dialogue. He was a master at manipulating sonorities and in grouping, spacing, and doubling chords. The Marcelli mass is unusual in the amount of chordal declamation it contains. 

The Marcelli might be looked at as echt-Palestrina, but that's not the case. For example, the Missa ad fugam is entirely made up of double canons. The Missa Hodie Christus Natus es is written for a double choir. 

My personal favorite Palestrina recording is the Missa Sine Nomine CD conducted by Diego Fasolis. You won't be bored by Palestrina with this singing.


----------

